# Female NFs - is your ring finger longer than your index finger?



## jaenelldeana (Jul 20, 2011)

On my left hand my ring finger is like 1cm bigger than my index but on my right hand my index finger is noticeably shorter than the ring finger. I never realized that my index fingers are different sizes  kinda makes me sad...


----------



## Zomboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Any common traits among male MBTI mutants?

Just asking.


----------

